# dog club in richmond hill



## dogman (Jan 31, 2010)

5400 acres in richmond hill. dog hunting sat,sun,mon and hoildays still hunting all other time plenty of deer and hogs.Family friendly club.looking for some new members dues 500.00 pm me for more information or a tour.


----------



## dlane1974 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is turkey hunting part of lease? If so, are there many turkeys on property?


----------



## dogman (Jan 31, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Zack McCrackin (Feb 1, 2010)

*5000 acres for $500*

Just saw your add would like to have more information. May be just what I am looking for please give me a call. 
Zack (706) 212-0664


----------



## hognastsy33 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hunted this club this year and only killed 30-40 deer, no good fishing, duck hunting isnt that great and they cut timber all season and are still cutting all the old members act like they dont want u there and have there own little group that talks about ppl behind there backs and dont drie over there at night u get in trouble for night hunting if there is no gun in the truck and all they do is see ur tire tracks the next morning u was night hunting so please dont waste ur money oh and if u want to do anything that isnt deer hunting its probly some dumb rule they just make up so u cant to it all they want is ur money to keep the land  

PS to whoever started this from the club this aint who u think it is dont let then name on the post fool you


----------



## hognastsy33 (Feb 2, 2010)

the only ppl night huning is the family that is the land leasers they have there private night hunts during the week


----------



## dogman (Feb 2, 2010)

so out of 80 members your not happy sorry to hear it and if you were night hunting you were night hunting


----------



## Ranmcnally (Feb 3, 2010)

do you not allow night hunting for the hogs?


----------



## hognastsy33 (Feb 4, 2010)

There is no hog hunting at all during deer season and i wouldnt be surprised if they id away with it all together this year not trying to bashthe club anymore but there was alot of fussing about it this year


----------



## Down4Count (Feb 6, 2010)

i looked at this club this morning. its a very nice club and the two guys that showed me around are very nice and to the point. when you have a club this big and that many members there has to be rules sounds like some people dont like rules. thanks for the invite i will be in touch.


----------



## MUDPUPPY0435 (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are to join this club next year I would tell you not to join! Why because some members (president and his side kick) will talk so much crap about you and try to get u in trouble for stuff you havent even done.  Also if your truck tires or seen on the club during or after the season you will be either put on probation or kicked out of the club for night hunting period!!! No matter who you are except family of the the club president! and thats a fact!!!! Last thing YOU WILL NOT HAVE FUN IF YOU JOIN THIS CLUB!!!!


----------



## MUDPUPPY0435 (Feb 12, 2010)

How can you be accused of night hunting if you have no proof of them actually doing it?


----------



## bayedup (Feb 16, 2010)

Dont waiste your time, money, gas, or huntin season at this club because their isnt any wildlife over there.


----------



## bayedup (Feb 16, 2010)

If you like high school drama while huntin this place minght be for you


----------



## AnnieRae (Apr 3, 2010)

So much downing of such a good club. I guess x members that couldn't abide by club rules, which everyone should abide to, no matter who you are ,have posted everything negative about this club. So sorry for y'all. This club was started back in 1976 and we have a club to be proud of and we're doing our best to keep it that way. If this means getting rid of people that cant seem to understand the few simple rules that is clearly stated in the bi-laws or using hog hunting as an excuse to run deer at night(as reported)and tearing roads up( to the point of making roads inpassable ) or how about not signing in for still hunting, so other members knows where your at... thats how we do it for safety reasons.We have children on our club, future hunters. Or how about letting your dogs run 24/7?The problem is we let in a few young adults (rogues)that want to party and hunt all night and keep the game upset for everyone else. As far as the presidents family not having to follow rules/night hunting, your wrong! I'm the presidents daughter and a voted in official by club members. So all y'alls negative post are untrue. hope y'all all find a new club, since we stopped y'all from destroying ours.


----------



## hognastsy33 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok i was a member this year and have hunted out there as a guest before and enjoyed it u say the club has been around since the 70s well thats good and  i aint going to say a few years ago when i hunted it wasnt a good club and deer hit the ground but this year wat happened maybe 40 deer where killed and we had to stay on stands for hours and not here the first dog bark and as for ppl night hunting and using the we was running hogs is a bunch of bull nobody i know wasted our time out there even trying to shoot a deer at night so until yall have a picture or catch a person shooting a deer at night and putting it in there truck u need to just quit blaming ppl for that i dont care bout all of us that was kicked out or put on probation because we all found clubs to join and are going to enjoy them much more sry we tryed to enjoy the club and get the most out of it and sit around fires and hang out a club is about fellowship and if sitting around a fire is to hard and catching up dogs i am sry but u know everyboody that got in trouble was freinds of one person and if yall are going to hold that agiasnt us then yall are wrong u know there was a time where yall said ppl was night hunting caz u saw where they walked up and down the road well u know some ppl like to have a little fun and take a couple girls and go snipe hunting and i was at that club one day and one of ur daughters was driving a truck and flying up and down the road i never said nothing caz u know young ppl like to have fun we have all been there i never saw no harm in it so not everyone is so great in yalls eyes i guess really to be honest i think the only thing the club has going for it is the ducks and turkey and squirrel hunting thats bout it i have done everything to bait up some hogs in hopes of just seeing one and i havent even seen a track and the deer idk where they go during the day but its not on none of the 5400acres i walked and hunted this season and need less to say i have been out there catching dogs and i would have felt a little better if i would have seen a deer cross the road in front of me or see one on the side of the paved roads around that club on my way home at night but that never happened this season i have been in clubs that rayonier owns and never had anyone say anything about shooting skeet if nobody is hunting i promise if i go over there and shot 100rounds the deer and wildlife are not going to be scared anymore then the shooting range would  scare them u know yall ran the same blocks day after day and i can think of at least 10ppl that wanted to hunt different blocks and said something bout it and we never hunted them and then i walk in there and theres trees rubbed all the way around an 20 of them in a 20 ft circle u know its kinda dump and when thats said to the president and his side kick i real think its messed up that we joined this club and we actualy use it for wat its there for and wat we payed for and we get in trouble i guess its caz we dont want to leave once we get there caz we love being around the outdoors and dont carebout going home at night that make us night hunters and u talk bout letting dogs run all the time i do recall catching ur dogs at night more then once after yall have left but its ok i was doing wat i liked to do help ppl catch dogs listen to them run and enjoy the fellowship so if thats to hard to do i am sry and u know i have sat around the fire barrel more then once sinch the season went out and hurt dogs running guns shooting and ppl yelling for there dogs and when me and who ever is with me load up in the truck and drive around to find a truck or a dog or a person we never do and it has always been after a rain and there isnt even a fresh tire track in the road u tell me how this person is doing it and getting away with it and as for the roads being unuseable i never had a problem going anywhere and making it around bad mud holes and u say its from us  maybe u didnt see all the semi trucks going in and out of the club all season long with logs on them and wood chips or ride around after the one time they so called graded it which only made it worse and all the rain we had washed the roads out alot so when u put that all together ur going to have some bad roads plus u have 20 or more tucks driving over all that every day all weekend long its going to be bad and if yall take anything away from this for next year dont turn out in the same spots i told a couple ppl to go to some spots that i found a lot of sign and the jumped within minutes quit the monday hunts and dont run dogs everday from x-mas to the end of the season ppl would like to go in there and duck hunt and we had to worry bout getting in trouble well i am going to end it with good luck and happy hunting to all that joined or are going to join hope yall dont have the same thing happen to u


----------



## MUDPUPPY0435 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok hear is the deal with crap of a club... Eddie dunnaway, reggie and rae r (and rest of the family), and billy b are the most lying, back stabbing people in the world and also in that club, if you are planning in joining this club do not let these people fool you, they are immature and ruthless!!! These certain people will seem like the nicest most freindliest people in the world but they are not!!! Once again they are trying to cover up there own problems by blamming it on the younger crowd! Rae i would like to see what laws these younger adults have broken during the past hunting year? Also when you only have 8 members attending a meeting in which the club was not informed of and you (rae reggie eddie billy) vote on kicking people out that did not break one single by-law that is stupid and unacceptable!!!  As far as billy b goes and eddie d calling the dnr of a truck full of card holding members is the stupidest thing have ever heard of in my life!!! Also woodland swamp has not been around since 1976 redbird hunting club has been around since 1976!  Also rae i would like to say one last thing about your post, and answer this truthfully and dont make up any bullcrap excuse of an answer! I would like to see proof of the young adults partying, night hunting, and tearing up the roads? If the younger crowd did this all year why didnt you or the club president put a stop to it in the begining instead of calling the law and blaming it on certain people?  Answer that truthfully?


----------



## MUDPUPPY0435 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yea i hate to say woodland swamp will not be a hunting club next even though past board members on the club committie say it will be it will not be a could pperiod!!!!


----------



## nolf34 (Apr 14, 2010)

well i don't know bout all these going on's but i talked to tony(if it's ok to mention names), night for last. i have got several people who want to join and i hope all this is just some mad people venting. anyway annie rae we will in touch. thanks for the time=-kenn


----------



## nolf34 (Apr 14, 2010)

dogman is this tony? i talked to you the other night about the club. just to give a little input on us. we all were raised dog hunting and have done it for years. we got out due to the regs and stuff dnr put on it, cause we could not find enough land to run. we used to hunt several small spots but they stopped that. we would love to get back into it, we are all older men the youngest being 41 and thats me, but anyway i'll be in touch about the club,if you have a copy of the bi-laws, could you fax me a copy to 229-734-5875. thanks for the time.


----------

